# Dorset & Somerset Air Ambulance C2C 2014



## Peteaud (23 Dec 2013)

Entry is now open.

book early if you want the coach.

Brilliantly organised and fun ride, 600 riders MAX


http://www.dsairambulance.org.uk/how-to-help/events/coast-to-coast-cycle-challenge/




Sunday 18th May 2014 will welcome our fourth annual Coast to Coast Cycle Challenge; this event is designed to be a person challenge and is not a race.
The event offers two routes. For those who are not averse to a harder challenge, we have the 54 mile challenge commencing in the historic Somerset town of Watchet, finishing in the beautiful Dorset seaside resort of West Bay. For those who are a little less energetic we have an 11 mile route commencing in the Dorset village of Drimpton and, as per the 54 mile route, finishing in West Bay.
We will, once again, be offering free coach and bike transport from West Bay to Watchet to enable riders to either get to the starting line or to return to Watchet at the end of the day.
Pit stops will be located at Bishops Lydeard, Creech St Michael, Illminster and Drimpton to enable participants to have refreshment and comfort breaks


----------



## coffeejo (23 Dec 2013)

Got my entry in early this time 

I won't think about the hills til I've eaten my way through all these mince pies...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Dec 2013)

Rode it 2013, already booked for 2014. Good event.


----------



## swiftylee (29 Jan 2014)

cracking ride did it first time last year... windwhistle hill will try to catch us all i am sure


----------



## Peteaud (29 Jan 2014)

swiftylee said:


> cracking ride did it first time last year... windwhistle hill will try to catch us all i am sure



My local hill.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jan 2014)

And it's now fully booked...


----------



## swiftylee (30 Jan 2014)

Bloody hell Pete local hill I feel sorry for you...

I do cheddar gorge quite a bit and find that easy compared to yours...

Still have another go this year, a little fitter and a better bike so gonna try and smash it up


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2014)

swiftylee said:


> Bloody hell Pete local hill I feel sorry for you...
> 
> I do cheddar gorge quite a bit and find that easy compared to yours...
> 
> Still have another go this year, a little fitter and a better bike so gonna try and smash it up



The hill next to it is worse.

25% in one place.

I have never done Cheddar, but i think it must be much harder than windy.



coffeejo said:


> And it's now fully booked...



I expected it to be sold out by the end of Jan it is such a good event.


----------



## 152l2 (10 Feb 2014)

Chaps,

After a mix up with my postal application, the nice people at DASAA confirmed i had 2 places booked (over the phone).
Have any of you recieved anything through the post from the organisers?


----------



## Peteaud (10 Feb 2014)

152l2 said:


> Chaps,
> 
> After a mix up with my postal application, the nice people at DASAA confirmed i had 2 places booked (over the phone).
> Have any of you recieved anything through the post from the organisers?



No nothing.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Feb 2014)

If you apply online, you only get online communications. If you apply by post, you get postal communications.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> If you apply online, you only get online communications. If you apply by post, you get postal communications.



Just checked, I filed the confirmation email safely away.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Feb 2014)

Am already eagerly anticipating the cakes at the first stop


----------



## 152l2 (11 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I will keep an eye on my inbox and letterbox.
What is this about cakes? Are they before or after Windwhistle?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Feb 2014)

There are 5 (I think) stops en route. The cakes at the first stop (Bishops Lydeard) and the friendliness of everyone at the Ilminster stop (3rd) are not to be missed. Can't remember what happens after Windwhistle. It's a blank apart from managing to look like a serious cyclist for the photographer on one of the last descents and the cheers of the crowds as you come in to West Bay - if that fails to raise the spirits, there's a good chance that Windwhistle reduced you to the state of "the cyclist formerly known as..." but your legs got stuck in the rhythm of "must get to the top" and kept pedalling all the way to the finish. Chapeau .......... but my sympathies to your loved ones.


----------



## 152l2 (11 Feb 2014)

And we are doing this on a Sunday................ for charity?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Feb 2014)

The charity is the end result, the cake is the motivation!


----------



## Peteaud (11 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> There are 5 (I think) stops en route. The cakes at the first stop (Bishops Lydeard) and the friendliness of everyone at the Ilminster stop (3rd) are not to be missed. Can't remember what happens after Windwhistle. It's a blank apart from managing to look like a serious cyclist for the photographer on one of the last descents and the cheers of the crowds as you come in to West Bay - if that fails to raise the spirits, there's a good chance that Windwhistle reduced you to the state of "the cyclist formerly known as..." but your legs got stuck in the rhythm of "must get to the top" and kept pedalling all the way to the finish. Chapeau .......... but my sympathies to your loved ones.



There are 4 stops,

Bishops Lydeard
Creech St Michael
Ilminster
Drimpton

Make sure you stop at Ilminster to fuel up for the hills!!!

My own nemesis is Rock Hill, i struggle with it and avoid it all the time. Windy hill is a river at the moment, but i can manage it 50% off the time, although it is my local hill as it's only about a mile and a half from where i am sitting now.

The "unofficial stop" is the New inn, Dowlish Wake  where last year quite a few managed to find and rest up with some refreshment


----------



## Peteaud (11 Feb 2014)

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Watchet-Bridport

route.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> There are 4 stops,
> 
> Bishops Lydeard
> Creech St Michael
> ...


Ah yes, Drimpton - I remember the green bananas. 

Rock Hill is ok, the trick is to remember that when you first think you're approaching the top, you're not - there's still a bit of a lung buster to come.


----------



## 152l2 (12 Feb 2014)

They kept all of these hills quiet on the application form. .
Have any of you climbed the hill at Wynford Eagle? how does that compare? 
I googled wind whistle hill and the first link is all about it bieng haunted and a UFO hot spot. EEK!


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

152l2 said:


> They kept all of these hills quiet on the application form. .
> Have any of you climbed the hill at Wynford Eagle? how does that compare?
> I googled wind whistle hill and the first link is all about it bieng haunted and a UFO hot spot. EEK!



There are 3 main hills on the route plus a few smaller ones.

Rock hill is a nasty one as it kicks up at the end, but it is not that bad to be honest.
Windwhistle is a nasty hill, single track road and a long climb that really kicks towards the end, plus with alot walking up it does get crowded. It my local hill and some days i can do it, some days i cant. Its around the 40 mile mark.
Purtington hill is also a bit of a nasty little one at the 43 mile mark, narrow lane and quite steep although shortish.

After those three the only other bit that is a pita is from Drimpton to Broadwindsor. Its a climb but only just and goes on for a while.

All in all it is a great ride, i love it and if the weather is ok you get a lot of support from people along the route cheering you on.
Make sure you stop at Ilminster (just remembered Cemetery hill before it, with spooky graveyard).

If possible get to the start early as the one road in and out of Watchet can be a pain.

@coffeejo has ridden the route and has already posted rock hill isnt that hard  and will hopefully agree with me on how good the day is.


----------



## 152l2 (12 Feb 2014)

I am really looking forward to it.

What sort of time is respectable?


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

152l2 said:


> I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> What sort of time is respectable?



Time does not matter at all, dont even think about it.

The cakes are so nice any "time" issues are long gone, and with 4 stops and traffic at the start it really is not a race.

I think i took 4 1/2 hours last time but was nattering all the way round to people.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Feb 2014)

Dunno about time - depends how many times you stop and how much cake you eat!

It's a great day - really. 

Never done Wynford Eagle but I'd say that Cheddar Gorge is easier than Windwhistle which is in turn easier than many of the climbs on Exmoor. The hardest thing about Windwhistle wasn't so much the climb as the fact that it's so narrow - there was a bottleneck and I ground to a halt because someone else stopped in front of me. 

Actually, that can be an issue - people who don't regularly ride out with clubs don't always think to warn those behind them about hazards or that they're slowing/stopping.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Dunno about time - depends how many times you stop and how much cake you eat!
> 
> but I'd say that Cheddar Gorge is easier than Windwhistle
> 
> ...



You are the 2nd to say that but i dont think Windy is anywhere near as bad a Cheddar.

The narrowness is the issue.

The start is a nightmare, some forget that slamming on the brakes might cause issues for those behind.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Feb 2014)

Cheddar starts steep but then lets up. Windy just gets worse.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Cheddar starts steep but then lets up. Windy just gets worse.



I have never riden Cheddar, as i know i would not make it up, Windy is in the mind, if it plants a doubt then you will fail.

I did it last year (not on the C2C), almost got to the corner before the T junction near the top and a car came up behind so i had to pull over, Really annoyed me, so i went back to Dowlish, turned round and blitzed it right to the top.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

@coffeejo 

What in your experience is worse?

Windwhistle or Blagdon?


----------



## coffeejo (12 Feb 2014)




----------



## coffeejo (12 Feb 2014)

I've never ridden Blagdon after 40 miles, only ever in the first 10-15 so hard to compare. I'll refresh my memory with Windwhistle in May then try to work out a similar route to get to Blagdon and let you know!


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 37963
> 
> View attachment 37961



So

I am either a wimp for not doing Cheddar

Or

A cycling god for being able to get up windy


----------



## coffeejo (12 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> So
> 
> I am either a wimp for not doing Cheddar
> 
> ...




Cheddar seems intimidating because the cliffs tower so far above you and your eyes are drawn to them, which makes your legs think you've got to cycle up them, but the road meanders a long way before you reach the top.


----------



## 152l2 (12 Feb 2014)

> with 4 stops and traffic at the start it really is not a race


I wasnt thinking of racing, I just wondered what sort of time people take (the longer i take, the more ice cream time my wife and daughter will have in west bay)


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

152l2 said:


> I wasnt thinking of racing, I just wondered what sort of time people take (the longer i take, the more ice cream time my wife and daughter will have in west bay)



Around 4 1/2 - 5 hours depending on things.

the first 5 miles or so are a mare with so many cyclists who have never ridden in a group before, after that it gets better. 

Last year my wife was busy taking photos of "the body location of Broadchurch" rather than taking them of me going over the finish line


----------



## 152l2 (12 Feb 2014)

> Last year my wife was busy taking photos of "the body location of Broadchurch" rather than taking them of me going over the finish line


LOL


----------



## swiftylee (18 Feb 2014)

My first time on a flat bar road bike last year was 4h 10 mins

Looking to smash that this year... Hopefully


----------



## Peteaud (18 Mar 2014)

Slight route change from last year.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/dorset-and-somerset-air-ambulance


----------



## coffeejo (18 Mar 2014)

Thanks Pete. Am sure they've got their reasons but that bit on the main roads around Taunton won't be fun.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks Pete. Am sure they've got their reasons but that bit on the main roads around Taunton won't be fun.



Don't understand why but good reasons i am sure.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Mar 2014)

Having loaded the .gpx file onto bikehike, I'm happy to announce the good news that there's more descending than ascending...........

Click the thumbnail for the bad!


----------



## 152l2 (20 Mar 2014)

YAY !!!!!!


----------



## Peteaud (20 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Having loaded the .gpx file onto bikehike, I'm happy to announce the good news that there's more descending than ascending...........
> 
> Click the thumbnail for the bad!
> View attachment 40320



Even more good news, Windy hill is not the steepest part of the route !!!


----------



## bikehog164 (25 Mar 2014)

Good luck to all you taking part and only wishing I could take part.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Apr 2014)

Just an update.

The road into Ilminster (Cemetery Hill aka spooky graveyard hill) is shut due to subsidence. However, cyclists can get past the closed bit by going (walking) along the footpath. The closed section is only about 50 yards long.

Not sure what DSA are going to do, whether they will have a marshal or not. I have e mailed them to ask.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2014)

I fully expect the roads this year to be worse than ever. 

Think I've found out why the route around West Monkton has been moved - there's now a car boot sale every Sunday at Procter's Farm and the two junctions over the main roads are chaos.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Apr 2014)

Dont know about the Quantock roads, but from Procters overpriced farm to Dowlish isnt to bad, just the odd deep pothole. Windy hill will be bad (i will try to recce it before the day).

I dont like their new route, but i guess if there is that much traffic then 600 bikes might give concern.

I hope they let us through up spooky graveyard as it leads to the cake stop at the ambulance station.


----------



## Davidc (17 Apr 2014)

The new route is the way I'd choose so not worried.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Apr 2014)

Mind you, the new route avoids everyone seeing Procters and thinking i will go in.

If i am getting a bit peckish i will pop into the P.O at Curry Mallet for a coffee and cake


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2014)

I like the Silver Pantry at Procters. Just sayin


----------



## Peteaud (17 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I like the Silver Pantry at Procters. Just sayin





When i went in it was poor service, dry almost stale danish and £5.10 for a coffee and cake. I might have been unlucky and caught them on a bad day, but they wont get any more business from me.

I would rather eat the gel i keep as an emergency


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2014)

Anyway, back on topic .... hope the banananananas aren't green this year.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Anyway, back on topic .... hope the banananananas aren't green this year.



Mine were ok last year. Where did you get the green ones?

Year before that, the New Inn at Dowlish did a great trade, bikes everywhere  with loads sitting outside drinking .

If anyone has not done this route before, you must stop at Ilminster and fuel up for Windy hill or it will bite you.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2014)

Can't remember which stop. I stuck to cake.  For my waistline's sake, I think I'm going to limit my stops to Bishops Lydeard (best cake in Somerset) and Ilminster.


----------



## Davidc (17 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Can't remember which stop. I stuck to cake.  For my waistline's sake, I think I'm going to limit my stops to Bishops Lydeard (best cake in Somerset) and Ilminster.


I only stopped at those two last year. (Did top up the water bottles at the last one though)

I couldn't get up Windwhistle when I was in my 20s (with a full camping touring kit total 30kg!) and certainly can't now even after refuelling at Ilminster AND having several slices of malt loaf. Even walking up that one is touch and go.


----------



## Peteaud (21 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Just an update.
> 
> The road into Ilminster (Cemetery Hill aka spooky graveyard hill) is shut due to subsidence. However, cyclists can get past the closed bit by going (walking) along the footpath. The closed section is only about 50 yards long.
> 
> Not sure what DSA are going to do, whether they will have a marshal or not. I have e mailed them to ask.



I have a reply.

Many thanks for your email regarding the C2C route on the road into Ilminster.
I am happy to confirm that I have been in contact with the Highways Dept and they have agreed that we can use still use this route as long as cyclists dismount and walk this section of the road. I am currently in communication with one of our volunteers who will be at this point on the day to ensure this is adhered to.

This is good news.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I have a reply.
> 
> Many thanks for your email regarding the C2C route on the road into Ilminster.
> I am happy to confirm that I have been in contact with the Highways Dept and they have agreed that we can use still use this route as long as cyclists dismount and walk this section of the road. I am currently in communication with one of our volunteers who will be at this point on the day to ensure this is adhered to.
> ...


Nice one 

Gonna head out to Watchet later and do some of the route (the hill up to the crossroads and then along the edge of Exmoor through Monksilver to Elworthy crossroads). Should burn off some of yesterday's chocolate...


----------



## Davidc (21 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Nice one
> 
> Gonna head out to Watchet later and do some of the route (the hill up to the crossroads and then along the edge of Exmoor through Monksilver to Elworthy crossroads). Should burn off some of yesterday's chocolate...


I was going to but have an unpleasant cold so probably not now.


----------



## Peteaud (16 May 2014)

Fingers crossed for the weather on Sunday.

A few notes...

Cemetery hill (scooby doo graveyard) Ilminster will be a short walk, there should be a marshal there.

A detour is in place in Bridport.

The road from Kinsgtone into Dowlish is pot holed and has water on the corner and is pretty slippery.

And if its hot, I will be in my Duff Beer top


----------



## 152l2 (17 May 2014)

Thanks for the update. 
Fingers crossed the weather is ok and I will be saying hi to anyone in a duff beer top. 
(red top + blue and white secteur here). 
Good luck all. 
Stuart.


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

Met Office android app says sunny ... 
Met Office website says possibility of rain ...



Oh well, both say there'll be a fair bit of wind and not just from all the random energy foods / plastic gels that people will be consuming.


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Met Office android app says sunny ...
> Met Office website says possibility of rain ...
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2636177

I have my supply of jelly babies, 1 gel of apple crumble (emergency use only) and a clean washed top(s) in both the Duff beer and Heinz Beans variety.

Today i am off to get some sunshine to my carcass, tomorrow i will be a cycling god as i go up windwhistle like Froome


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

Cav's been complaining about sunburn on Twitter ... #justsayin


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Cav's been complaining about sunburn on Twitter ... #justsayin



In all seriousness if it is sunny tomorrow that may be an issue for some. I will be slathering sun tan cream on exposed parts myself as i dont want to end up in a lot of pain.


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

Skin went a bit red after a day's ride in the sun at the end of April so have been using sun cream ever since.


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

Seeing as there is no chance of water falling out of the sky, i may even get the plastic bike out


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

No! No! No! 

Damn, too late, you jinxed it.


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

Have faith, the gods are pleased and have granted sunshine.
The bannannannas will be yellow
The sound of birds chirping will fill the air.

On the downside, someone will just slam on their brakes and cause a pile up within the 1st 2 miles.


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

I'll be in the usual magenta top on the Orbea so shout if you spot me in the crowd.


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I'll be in the usual magenta top on the Orbea *so shout* if you spot me in the crowd.


"Nice things...", she adds hastily...


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> "Nice things...", she adds hastily...



So if i walk up to you and say "nice things" will you promise not to slap me


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

Depends if I'm clipped in or not


----------



## 152l2 (17 May 2014)

From your past experience, apart from the obvious (bike, tools etc) is there anything it is worth taking?


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

I've just cooked up some grub to take with me as IIRC the food stops don't include sandwiches and the like.
Cable tie or something to fix your number to your bike if you don't want to safety pin it to your clothes.
As mentioned above, sun cream and as many water bottles as you can carry if it's hot like today.
Cash to get some fish n chips and an ice cream at the finish!

That's about it, really. I live on the route and it's already been signposted. The marshals are brilliant, as well.


----------



## 152l2 (17 May 2014)

Thanks coffeejo. Cable ties brilliant idea. Hoping my wife and daughter will have the chips and ice creams ready for me at the finish


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I've just cooked up some grub to take with me as IIRC the food stops don't include sandwiches and the like.
> Cable tie or something to fix your number to your bike if you don't want to safety pin it to your clothes.
> As mentioned above, sun cream and as many water bottles as you can carry if it's hot like today.
> Cash to get some fish n chips and an ice cream at the finish!
> ...



You live on the route
you have been cooking

great, we stop off at yours then


----------



## 152l2 (17 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> You live on the route
> you have been cooking
> 
> great, we stop off at yours then


Nice one Pete, shall I see you there? Wonder if Jo will fire up the bbq if we give her a head start?


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

152l2 said:


> Nice one Pete, shall I see you there? Wonder if Jo will fire up the bbq if we give her a head start?



I will be on a black n white Cannondale with an orange Duff Beer top (or a blue Heinz beans top) but probably the duff.

Good idea on the BBQ,

@coffeejo i like mine medium please


----------



## 152l2 (17 May 2014)

@coffeejo not too fussy, but medium rare for me please.


----------



## coffeejo (17 May 2014)

There typeth two people who've never tasted my cooking


----------



## Davidc (17 May 2014)

There's been cakes at the Bishops Lydeard stop in the past, and loads of fruit at the the last one before W Bay.

Went walking on the Quantocks today - if weathers like that then great. Nice last Thursday too when I rode to Watchet and back using the C2C route from Kingston St Mary. Not impressed by the state of the roads though.

Serviced and washed the bike this morning so all ready for off.


----------



## Peteaud (18 May 2014)

WARNING

As it is sunny i will be wearing shorts.

Pasty white leg alert. 

Good luck everyone, go easy on the 1st few miles.


----------



## coffeejo (18 May 2014)

Yes, the roads are shocking. Beware other riders who won't be expecting it and might not think to warn that they're swerving.

Don't forget the suncream!


----------



## mark c (18 May 2014)

Good luck for today, looks like the weather god is a cyclist.


----------



## Peteaud (18 May 2014)

Hope everyone had a great day, i certainly did.

Write up in rides when i get a chance.


----------



## Davidc (18 May 2014)

Great day, brilliant weather.

As ever I was seriously slow but made it nonetheless. The flapjack at Bishops Lydeard was amazing!


----------



## Peteaud (18 May 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/post-3088157


----------

